# Breeding results HMPK Dragon



## dendrobatesguy (Apr 8, 2015)

Here are a couple of pics of my latest spawn.

This is the male HMPK giant











This is the female. She's a black and white HMPK Dragon












One of the young males from the spawn.














A young female




I cant seem to capture how brilliant the colors are through the plastic container.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

nice!!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow


----------



## dendrobatesguy (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for your kind words, most of the spawn came out opaque HMPK with some white dragon scales. I think they are kinda cool also.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

those ones are neat aswell! they look so fat and happy ^.^


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

nice job!


----------



## dendrobatesguy (Apr 8, 2015)

ok I was finally able to get some good pics with My Nikon D200, amazing how much better they are than an old cell phone.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh my green and yellow and blue, that fish has some beautiful colors! Or your camera is like beefed up with hundreds of quality enhancers haha


----------



## dendrobatesguy (Apr 8, 2015)

Im not quite sure where they yellow came from. It might be from the fluorescent light strip I was using and the plastic containers reflecting it. I am colorblind so I had to ask my daughter, and she laughed at me about it. mostly I am trying to get a nice form with a dragon line that doesn't have the sight problems that so many of them have. Once the form is there I would really love to work on the blue. He is very young so hopefully the rest of his scales color up and have a good form.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

cant see the pictures


----------

